# Feeding Breeders Without Wasting Food



## calzephyr (Dec 22, 2009)

This may be a problem that others experience too.

I have always heard that When birds have young in the nest, it is good to have food available to them at all times, so they can feed the young when they want it. So i have a small feeding cup in each nest box.

I start in the morning by filling the feeder, and when i check back in the afternoon they have picked through the feed and eaten what they want (always the safflower first) and scattered what they don't want.

So do i refill the feeder in the afternoon, or do i let them get hungry until they finally decide to eat the other grains? And won't the babies suffer if i don't refill the feeder?

How do the big lofts get through the breeding season without wasting a ton of feed? What's the secret, here? 

Thanks for any advice, i can't be the only one who has experienced this...


----------



## klondike goldie (Apr 20, 2009)

I've had that problem with individual breeding compartments but in an open loft they wont act that way if you feed them all in a big feeder, they will eat it all because they know if they don't the next guy will.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Pellets 19 % protein 4 1/2 fat 3 carbs no more picking they eat it all, at night when it is really cold I give them some corn.
Dave


----------



## Snakeman13 (Oct 28, 2013)

*Fedder design might be of interest*

Hi There,

This idea is on a website in Australia and should solve your problem

http://www.fofpigeonsales.com/Ideas.html

Hope this helps

Regards Snakeman


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What about making something like this. They can't throw the seed as much with these type feeders.


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

Purina Green for breeders and Purina Gold for racers, I feed in hoppers and they use to pick and choose, I would have wasted feed every where with the pellets No problem, and the get everything the need Love it


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Even if they can't scatter the food, they'll leave behind what they don't want - if they're not hungry.

I agree that pellets would solve the problem. With pellets they simply don't have any choices. But some people don't like a diet exclusively of pellets for various reasons. You'll have to figure that out for yourself.

I also use feed cups in the breeding boxes. But I simply ration the food and feed twice a day. I have a little scoop that helps me measure the feed. In my case, if there are only the parents in the box, I give them one scoop in the morning. When I come back in the evening to feed and there is any left, I give them a little less than a scoop. If in the morning there is any left, I give them a little less again until I know what their appetite is. Of course, their appetite changes for various reasons (cold), so if they start getting panicky and crazy when it's time to feed, I take it back up to a full scoop. (By the way, I like feeding in the boxes - it helps them associate my hands with food)

As babies start to hatch and grow, I use the same method, but just incrementally add feed. For example, if babies have just hatched, I give and extra 1/4 scoop each time. A few days later, I give an extra 1/2 scoop. Eventually, they get 2-3 scoops each feeding depending on the size of the babies. But each time I feed, the cups are empty. I can see that the babies have food in their crops so they aren't hurting for food. I feed at about 8 am and then at 5 or 6 pm so the longest they go without food is over night.


----------



## klondike goldie (Apr 20, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaP2txnJ31c

this works for individual breeder sections, they can't throw the feed out.


----------



## Silver Wings (Jan 27, 2014)

I thought this was excellent. I agree, I like the birds to associate me with food as well as my hands. I really like this guys approach to just about everything. He has 17 videos up and has a really unique philosophy about fancying in general that I personally agree with.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gWkqKgLzyU


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

klondike goldie said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaP2txnJ31c
> 
> this works for individual breeder sections, they can't throw the feed out.


Nice loft man, I've been trying to figure a way to lift my loft up so I can have the metal floor like you got, sure would save time with the cleaning. Like the feeders too.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Dr John has some good ideas but this must be an old video because Mike Schmidt hasn't had pigeons for quite some time.


----------



## Silver Wings (Jan 27, 2014)

ERIC K said:


> Dr John has some good ideas but this must be an old video because Mike Schmidt hasn't had pigeons for quite some time.


It's an '08 video. The most recent on his account is 1 yr ago. Looks like his son's took over (not sure if they kept it up or not). But still, I think it is good info.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Sure I like his video talks and got some good ideas from watching him.


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Pellets the best & they have everything in them for breeders. & young & everyone gets the same feed . As far as some breeders don't like them then don't eat um they are for the pigeons . Lol


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

I've had the occasional bird that had a bad reaction to pellet. Couldn't digest them. Their crop filled up with undigested soupy mess and got all giant and saggy. Some birds have an inability to digest the binder in the pellet. Switching to grain cleared it up. 

The other problem comes if you send birds out to other people who feed grain. Coming out of the shipping box, you want them to not hesitate to eat.


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

As I said breeders these are birds in breeding pen raising babies there on pellets free feed 24/7 . Once out of breeding pen & also youngsters when weaned all go on measured amount of grain so no waste . My birds end up knowing pellets & grain so no issues. Sorry to hear you've had digestive problems Kastle loft I like the pellets 24/7 gravity feed for my pouters which are prone to sour crop as you prescribe & have had no problems since switch over (long time) . Not everthing works for everyone but unless you give it a try if you have an issue you never know .. In the fancy


----------



## bob prisco (Apr 26, 2012)

*24/7*

Been feeding pellets for over 40 years , they are excellent for both young and breeders. My major concern during breeding season is to raise quality young and keep my breeders in excellent condition . By giving grain and pellets (22%
protein) both young and breeders are in great condition. 
I never ration feed during breeding season - 24/7 in breeding loft.
Keep grain and pellets in separate feeders and let birds decide when they want to eat , feed young , rest , etc. TRY TO KEEP IT STRESS FREE FOR BIRDS.
Yes , their might be a little waste of feed , however , the results are worth it.
Never had pellets good bad - a great deal of time it is not the feed but how it is stored and for how long.
Do not like plastic or metal containers for storing feed - they may sweat if exposed to frequent temp. changes.
All I know is you raise beautiful young on grain and pellets and my breeders are in excellent condition after breeding season.


----------



## Silver Wings (Jan 27, 2014)

bob prisco said:


> Do not like plastic or metal containers for storing feed - they may sweat if exposed to frequent temp. changes.


Hi Bob,

Well temp changes we sure have out here! So, if not using metal or plastic for feed keep/storage what do you keep yours in? I'm buying #50 sacks of food, storing in (several) food certified plastic buckets with rubber sealing rings in the lids for air tightness. 

Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## bob prisco (Apr 26, 2012)

*Wood Chest - Cedar*

I use wood chest - keep feed in my garage - temp. stays pretty constant.
I don't like idea of keeping feed outside - where temp.and conditions can vary .
I have about 150 LB. feed (grain) 100lb. pellets and about 50-100 lb. of peanuts on hand most of time. Peanuts will vary depending time of year.
I don't keep a lot of feed on hand , because feed store is near.
Had a very close friend and excellent pigeon man that was in Army pigeon corp. He talk about a lot of problems they had keeping birds healthy, he was vet assist. Dampness was a big problem and storing feed another.
He taught me a great deal and was a "TRUE FANCIER"and " GREAT FRIEND "!


----------

